# 5 Dimensional Political Compass (TEST)



## Climhazzard (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my most-trusted co-workers (and hardcore INTJ) found this today:
Have it it, NTs.


5 Dimensional Policial Compass


----------



## Climhazzard (Sep 29, 2014)

You are a: Objectivist Anarchist Total-Isolationist Nationalist Liberal
Collectivism score: -100%
Authoritarianism score: -100%
Internationalism score: -100%
Tribalism score: 33%
Liberalism score: 33%


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Most of these questions can easily swap from no to yes if I'm in charge.

Like:
The government always has the right to dictate what people can and cannot do
No fucking way.

But hey if I'm in charge, people might be better off that way.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

You are a: Left-Leaning Anti-Government Non-Interventionist Humanist Libertine

Collectivism score: 17%
Authoritarianism score: -17%
Internationalism score: -17%
Tribalism score: -50%
Liberalism score: 83%


----------



## Rhaegar (Aug 3, 2014)

You are a: Socialist Authoritarian Cosmopolitan Progressive
Collectivism score: 67%
Authoritarianism score: 67%
Internationalism score: 0%
Tribalism score: -33%
Liberalism score: 50%


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

You are a: Centrist Anti-Government Isolationist Humanist Liberal

Collectivism score: 0%
Authoritarianism score: -33%
Internationalism score: -50%
Tribalism score: -50%
Liberalism score: 17%

I hope that means I'm cool as Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

You are a: Centrist Totalitarian Isolationist Nationalist Traditionalist

Collectivism score: 0%
Authoritarianism score: 83%
Internationalism score: -50%
Tribalism score: 17%
Liberalism score: -17%


Great. Makes me look like a neo-Nazi. :dry:
I'm a cultural conservative, but I'm actually quite progressive on most social issues.


----------



## stayinggold (Sep 2, 2014)

Socialist Pro-Government Humanist Progressive 

I really disliked this quiz, too much loaded language, slightly bias questions and no definition of government. I have a feeling that the quiz wanted to answer a certain way. The questions at time were extreme, and contained more than one clause like the UN question, I think the UN is a toothless dog but I don't hate it. 

Collectivism score: 67%
Authoritarianism score: 33%
Internationalism score: 0%
Tribalism score: -67%
Liberalism score: 67%

Maybe I'm being a picky INTP, but I would not describe myself as a socialist.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

*You are a: Socialist Libertarian Non-Interventionist Bleeding-Heart Libertine
*
Collectivism score: 67%
Authoritarianism score: -50%
Internationalism score: -33%
Tribalism score: -100%
Liberalism score: 100%

I'd say I'm more of a collectivist than that, but I feel like it could be phrased better. I'm also quite anti-authoritarian as well.


----------



## Climhazzard (Sep 29, 2014)

stayinggold said:


> Maybe I'm being a picky INTP, but I would not describe myself as a socialist.


From what we determined at work, the definitions are the classic definitions of the ideologies in question.
i.e. 'Libertine' as in Calvin's name for those who resisted laws based on church doctrine.
'Liberal' as in the classic definition of Locke's liberalism (I'm most certainly not the American bastardization of the word).


----------



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

You are a: Left-Leaning Anarchist Isolationist Humanist LibertineCollectivism score: 17%
Authoritarianism score: -83%
Internationalism score: -50%
Tribalism score: -67%
Liberalism score: 100%

Sounds pretty accurate. Self-ownership is my core principle, and I have anarchistic leanings.


----------



## Ninja_dude (May 31, 2014)

Conservative Anti-Government Interventionist Humanist Liberal

Couldn't decide the image of a the government on some questions though. It doesn't apply to all question, but depending on the government my answers would be different.


----------



## stayinggold (Sep 2, 2014)

It's not, the definition of Liberal that bothers me, I'm not American anyway. It's words like 'always' in the quiz, I was tempted to say no but I'm not at all anti government. Believing in a social safety net and a welfare system does not mean I'm socialist, certainly not in the classical sense. It's just that the questions are too 'strong', I was tempted to put everything at maybe.


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

Collectivism score: 33%
Authoritarianism score: 0%
Internationalism score: 67%
Tribalism score: -67%
Liberalism score: 100%


This test is better I think 
The Political Compass


----------



## nanthegreat (May 28, 2014)

You are a: Left-Leaning Pro-Government Non-Interventionist Bleeding-Heart Progressive

Collectivism score: 17%
Authoritarianism score: 17%
Internationalism score: -33%
Tribalism score: -100%
Liberalism score: 50%


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm almost afraid to take it. Four days ago (and after having been a registered Democrat my entire adult life, albeit more of a "labor democrat" or a "conservative democrat")... I found out that I'm apparently a pro-Union _Republican_. 

Me: A pro-Union Republican? WTF? How is that combination even possible? :shocked:

Husband (who was born and raised in the hills of Eastern Kentucky): Coal miners, for instance.

Me: You're not helping. :blushed: :dry: 

Husband: You act like this is something new, I've known for years. :laughing:

Me:  :blushed: 

You should hear the political commentary this house at times.

Me: _"You're damned right I believe in American exceptionalism, we're basically the new Rome. Granted, time will pass, it will weaken and degrade, and sooner or later it will fall. Civilizations always do. Maybe it will happen in fifty years, maybe in a thousand. I'm an archivist, not an oracle, so don't ask for a date. But yes, we are the Rome of our era. I'm proud of it, and happy to be here, and for as long as it lasts, I will enjoy it!" roud:

Him: 
_


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Elistra said:


> Me: _"You're damned right I believe in American exceptionalism, we're basically the new Rome. Granted, time will pass, it will weaken and degrade, and sooner or later it will fall. Civilizations always do. Maybe it will happen in fifty years, maybe in a thousand. I'm an archivist, not an oracle, so don't ask for a date. But yes, we are the Rome of our era. I'm proud of it, and happy to be here, and for as long as it lasts, I will enjoy it!" roud:
> 
> Him:
> _


The Byzantine (East Roman) Empire under the Angelid dynasty is probably a more apt comparison.


----------



## Climhazzard (Sep 29, 2014)

Agelastos said:


> The Byzantine (East Roman) Empire under the Angelid dynasty is probably a more apt comparison.


The Byzantines became too stoic, therefore:

...Take me back to Constantinople...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Reason magazine posted this on Facebook a few days ago with this article that explains the questions and odd-sounding results:

I'm a 'Conservative Anarchist Isolationist Humanist Libertine'. What Are You? - Hit & Run : Reason.com

This is what I got:

Right-Leaning Anarchist Isolationist Humanist Libertine
Collectivism score: -33%
Authoritarianism score: -100%
Internationalism score: -67%
Tribalism score: -67%
Liberalism score: 83%

I'd like to shorten that to "Anarchist Libertine," please. :laughing:


----------



## _Timshel (Sep 1, 2014)

You are a: Right-Leaning Libertarian Total-Isolationist Humanist Libertine
Collectivism score: -33%
Authoritarianism score: -67%
Internationalism score: -100%
Tribalism score: -50%
Liberalism score: 100%

I don't think this is completely accurate. I certainly identify more with anarchy than any form of capitalism. They needed an option of "I don't give a shit" instead of "maybe".


----------

